# Cowboy Cut or Tomahawk Steak



## GonnaSmoke (Feb 16, 2021)

The difference between the 2 is the length of the bone, Cowboy Cut is a shorter bone.







A close friend just bought a couple USDA Choice for this coming weekend for $18.99/lb. when choice boneless ribeyes are on sale for $6.99/lb. I just can't seem to understand the infatuation with them. Just seems like a way to waste a lot of good money, but it's also a way for the butchers to sell something for an insane price that would normally end up in the bone barrel. https://www.foodbeast.com/news/tomahawk-steak-scam/

Thoughts?


----------



## JLeonard (Feb 16, 2021)

Gotta agree. I dont want to pay for something I'm not gonna eat.  But thats just me.
Jim


----------



## krj (Feb 16, 2021)

It's just an image thing, and I agree with you because I'd rather spend more money on the actual meat than on the flare of a bone. I've never had SRF meat before because I'm broke as sin, but I just price checked and for $150 you can buy two 15oz American Wagyu Black Grade 1.5" ribeyes. Orrrrrr you can buy one tomahawk American Wagyu Black Grade for $135 that average weighs in at 2.75lbs. How much of that weight is in that bone? 20-30oz?


----------



## SmokinEdge (Feb 16, 2021)

Agree. That cowboy steak has $18.99 worth of bone on it. Not a value to me.


----------



## MJB05615 (Feb 16, 2021)

Agree.  I just made my first Cowboy Ribeye this past weekend.  I only got it because it was on sale at Kroger for $8.99/lb.  Cheaper than Strip Steak I originally went in for. I figured what the heck.  
Rubbed with Jeff's Texas Rub, smoked to an IT of 120 (took about 2 hours at 225).  Reverse seared to IT of 130.  It was one of the best steaks I've ever had.  To the point that I'll be doing all steaks this way from now on.


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Feb 16, 2021)

Can’t argue that. It’s just a way to show off. Just give me a good steak. No fancy sh*t.


----------



## WI Smoker77 (Feb 16, 2021)

I like to chew the meat off the bone of a well cooked steak, but not paying that much for the bone! 
Agree seems to be for appearance only.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 16, 2021)

Take look at the Tomahawk! Not only is it a lot of naked Bone, but they trimmed away a tasty hunk of meat and fat to round it out. Less meat, more bone and higher price???
I hope the Marketing Guy that came up with BS, got a big Bonus!....JJ


----------



## tx smoker (Feb 16, 2021)

If buying retail I would agree with everybody 100%. The bone is nothing but a show piece and has no value except the visual aspect. I made the mistake of buying a few UDSA Prime tomahawks from Costco several years ago and will never do it again. The flip side of it where I'm blessed to be concerned is that I can get the full 103 sub primal rib sections from CPB for $8.49 a pound. Yes, I have to buy a lot, and yes I have to cut them myself, but I don't mind a bit. Let's be honest. Any of us will spend 18 hours cooking a brisket or pork butt so what's a couple hours to break down a big chunk of meat, trim the steaks, and vac seal them? It's inconsequential. Also, I get to keep all the trimmings and it makes for some really good chili or beef stew. I do like the visual aspect of the bone so taking all of the things into account, I don't mind a bit having a few tomahawks in the freezer, but never at retail prices. That's the exact same reason  I went many years and did not buy any T-Bone or Porterhouse steaks.

Robert


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Feb 16, 2021)

tx smoker said:


> ...I went many years and did not buy any T-Bone or Porterhouse steaks.
> 
> Robert


I've never been a big fan of N.Y. strips or fillets anyway, and the bone definitely doesn't help matters.....


----------



## MJB05615 (Feb 16, 2021)

GonnaSmoke said:


> I've never been a big fan of N.Y. strips or fillets anyway, and the bone definitely doesn't help matters.....


I prefer NY Strips, the Mrs only eats Filet.  I'm flexible and will also eat Flat Iron, Rib Eye, or almost any cut.


----------



## Teal101 (Feb 16, 2021)

I bought my first Cowboy Tomahawk last week.  It was on sale at Fred Meyer for $7.99/lb which was $1 more per pound than the Ribeyes they had out, boneless and bone in.  I chose the Tomahawk not just for appearance, but it was a thicker cut and looked to be a much better cut with better marbling.  I wont cook it for some time, but at that price I couldnt pass it up.  Normally I'm a fan of NY strips boneless and Ribeyes boneless, more meat, less bone!


----------



## SmokinGame (Feb 16, 2021)

Not going to pay for that bone, at least not that big of price difference. 

Besides, that bone sticking out would just make it easier for my 4-legged steak theft to lift it from my plate when I wasn't watching.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Feb 16, 2021)

tx smoker
 You sure have produced some amazing looking steaks from those primal cuts you have gotten. Good stuff.


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 16, 2021)

I'm with you gonnasmoke...IMO it's a ripoff. The butcher has time invested trimming the bone for the tomahawk, and he charges premium for that time. No way am I paying $18-20/# for bone. 

I had a butcher ask me one time If I wanted some tomahawk steaks while I was standing at the butcher counter waiting for some pork. I told him I'd buy one for the price posted if he cut the bone out before he weighed it. He replied that he could not do that....


----------



## mneeley490 (Feb 16, 2021)

Teal101 said:


> I bought my first Cowboy Tomahawk last week.  It was on sale at Fred Meyer for $7.99/lb which was $1 more per pound than the Ribeyes they had out, boneless and bone in.  I chose the Tomahawk not just for appearance, but it was a thicker cut and looked to be a much better cut with better marbling.  I wont cook it for some time, but at that price I couldnt pass it up.  Normally I'm a fan of NY strips boneless and Ribeyes boneless, more meat, less bone!


My local Fred Meyer will often have these around Father's Day & other "outdoor cooking" holidays. It's usually when bone-in ribeyes go on sale, and the meat manager will put out a few Cowboys at the same time, for the same price. I've picked up quite a few for $4.77 lb and froze them. In fact, I just cooked my last one, last night.
But otherwise, I wouldn't pay the premium on them.


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 16, 2021)

I cut all my own ribeye steaks from whole standing rib roasts. If my dog Bob was in charge of the purse strings I reckon he'd opt for the cowboy cut at more than three times the price I pay. Guess that's why my wife took away his credit card! RAY


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Feb 16, 2021)

indaswamp said:


> I'm with you gonnasmoke...IMO it's a ripoff. The butcher has time invested trimming the bone for the tomahawk, and he charges premium for that time. No way am I paying $18-20/# for bone.
> 
> I had a butcher ask me one time If I wanted some tomahawk steaks while I was standing at the butcher counter waiting for some pork. I told him I'd buy one for the price posted if he cut the bone out before he weighed it. He replied that he could not do that....



So, really a 2 pound tomahawk is more likely one pound of meat? And you are paying for 2 pounds? Ya, I’m good on that.

A 2 pound tomahawk at $18/lb equals one pound of meat for $36.

My phone bill for a month is less than that.

Sh*t, I could get a nice ribeye and a 6 pack of a good IPA for half that price.

It’s a no for me, dawg.


----------



## Teal101 (Feb 18, 2021)

mneeley490 said:


> My local Fred Meyer will often have these around Father's Day & other "outdoor cooking" holidays. It's usually when bone-in ribeyes go on sale, and the meat manager will put out a few Cowboys at the same time, for the same price. I've picked up quite a few for $4.77 lb and froze them. In fact, I just cooked my last one, last night.
> But otherwise, I wouldn't pay the premium on them.


I cant say I've ever seen Ribeye below $6.99/lb at our Fred Meyer unless it was a rib roast which got down to $5.77/lb this last Christmas.  I'd jump all over steaks at that price!


----------

